# Second Pen - IRW



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been able to get a few minutes here and there in the shop over the last few days and one of the things I worked on was my second pen. Since Duncan was nice enough to send me a blank already prepped, this is the first blank I took from raw blank to finished pen. Definitely still got some things to learn and some methods to work on. Indian Rosewood w/ Gold & Black Sierra. Finish is Woodturner's Finish. I only sanded through 600 grit to see how it would turn out. It gives a nice matte feel and look.

My two biggest mistakes with this pen were probably: Measuring and cutting from the wrong end of the blank - I wanted the heartwood/sapwood contrast to run the whole length, but someone went and measured from the wrong end and didn't realize it until after he had made the cut. Oversanding the one end would probably be my biggest mistake on this pen - the end by the nib assembly is a touch undersized, and also has a slight concaveness to it on that half of the blank, while the other half is slightly convex.

Going to keep playing around - I'm fairly happy with how this one turned out and know that the next one will be better because of all the things I learned in making this one!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice piece of wood. I didn't know IRW could have blonde streaks in it. 
What would you call that? "Natural" finish?


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2014)

SubVet10 said:


> Nice piece of wood. I didn't know IRW could have blonde streaks in it.
> What would you call that? "Natural" finish?



That blonde streak/portion on the side is actually sapwood. This piece would have been cut from the outside of the log, near the bark, at the edge of the heartwood where it meets the sapwood.

I don't know what term I'd use to describe this finish, but "natural" might be a good one. I do like finishes that still allow you to feel the wood and its texture, at least to an extent. That, and a sensitivity to CA, has left me wanting to try alternative finishes. I'd read a few places that General Finishes Woodturner's Finish can be a good finish for pens. If I had sanded the blank higher than 600 grit, it would give it more shine. The other pen I made (my first one) I went all the way through the levels of Micro Mesh sanding pads and it's got a pretty good shine to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice Sierra. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2014)

If you get a chance, Might want to try Mylands High Build for a finish, you get out my way I can always give you a couple ounces to try. Looks great for your second pen. You really don't want to see what my second one looked like, No. 2 was really a number two

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll have to see about giving the Mylands a try sometime, whenever and however I can get some. This pen is the fifth item I've finished with WTF. I was happier with how the finish turned out on the other items, but I'm still learning and with practice will get better at finishing. (I've never been very good at applying finishes - I'm not a very patient person...) Definitely will have to see about trying the High Build sometime.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 15, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 15, 2014)

I just got a tin of teak oil for some teak I have and it mentions RW for a use also. Gonna try it on my fretboards.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice job Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2014)

Nicely done! Buffing the WTF will enhance the shine after building up several layers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Buffing the WTF will enhance the shine after building up several layers.




Good to know! Thank you! Since completing this pen I've been doing a little more reading on finishing with WTF, which will hopefully pay off on the next pens.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, this pen has already found a new home! Had a friend over to visit last night and I showed him the couple pens I've made so far. He had seen some of the turned pens I've got that others have made and liked them, so I told him that I'd make him one after I started turning pens. After seeing the two I've made, he said he wanted me to make him one. I offered him this one, if he wanted it, which he did. He knows it has flaws, but he doesn't care. He especially liked that the wood came from Florida, as Florida is a place where he lived for a short time and has travelled to several other times.


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 16, 2014)

That's a great looking pen Matt.
You can make your own friction finish similar to maylands.
1/3 shellac
1/3 Denatured alcohol
1/3 boiled linseed oil
I used it for years.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 16, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> That's a great looking pen Matt.
> You can make your own friction finish similar to maylands.
> 1/3 shellac
> 1/3 Denatured alcohol
> ...



Thanks, David! I'll have to try that sometime. I don't have any BLO on hand, but I've been meaning to pick some up sometime and give it a try.


----------

